# Which quick change toolpost for 14 inch lathe



## richcox88 (Jan 5, 2015)

evening all I own a warco gh1440 lathe which has a 14 inch swing grizzly sell the same machine I think it is Manufacturedby Central machinery, and am looking to fit a qctp to the lathe, the ones I'm looking at are supplied in a medium and large medium suits 10-15 inch swing and large 13-18,  now being as my lathe falls into both categories just wonder which to go for or what you have fitted to your 14 inch lathes?  as I saw the medium on a 12 inch swing axminster lathe today and it looked a bit on the small side.

Regards 

Rich


----------



## kvom (Jan 5, 2015)

Either BXA or CXA will work, but I'd probably go for the CXA.


----------



## petertha (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a 14" lathe & bought an offshore clone like attached because I couldn't afford a Dorian or Aloris at the time. I think 200 series is equivalent to B & 300 series to C? It's supposedly compatible with those 'nice' toolholders in terms of dovetail size & height setting nut, which is good if you have the desire or opportunity to add brand name tooling down the road. Pay attention to variations in the locking mechanisms.

 I'm not unhappy with the clone toolpost overall but never had an upscale one to compare against personally. I've noticed variations in the clones though, some are just rougher than others. Particularly cheesy bolts which I replaced & threads I re-tapped. Not a biggy but just weigh the price spread to quality difference. It would be best if you can view it in real life if possible.

 Another point to ponder. Assuming both B&C can properly center their tool holders on your model lathe, this example 200 series tool blocks accommodate 5/8" nominal thickness & 300 is 3/4". I was using typical HSS tool blanks at the time 5/8 was plenty, no big deal. But when it comes to insert type tooling, they typically have thicker shanks (especially those ebay industrial scores!). Same goes for  knurling tools & other toolpost nice-to-haves. Compare specs so you are sure but maybe bit bigger is better?


----------

